# How are straight-pull spokes measured



## hockinsk (Jan 21, 2006)

I need a replacement Sapim CX-Ray straight-pull spoke, but not sure how they are measured by Sapim. I know traditional L-shaped spokes are measured to the inside of the elbow, but not sure about straight heads. i.e. do they measure upto and including the head or now?


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

They are measured from the point where it transitions from the head to the round section of the spoke or basically everything except the head.


----------



## hockinsk (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks Ligero.


----------

